# How do I make the safari browser window stay full screen?



## Hydroglow (Aug 31, 2003)

Everytime I start up safari it shifts to the right a little bit. How can I fix that?


----------



## Hydroglow (Sep 2, 2003)

?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Sep 2, 2003)

is it the same shift like you have a window opened and open another and another one?


----------



## Arden (Sep 3, 2003)

This has been posted before...

This is a feature of Safari that allows you to see what's behind the front-most window.  All browser's do this (though NS 7's implementation is uneven, as in it doesn't resize the windows to fit on-screen like Explorer).  The only thing I can suggest is to open links in new tabs instead of new windows.  (That, and the speed of processing PHP and similar code, are the only things NS have over IE in my book.)


----------



## Hydroglow (Sep 3, 2003)

But it shifts all the time when I start up Safari. Like I always have to resize the windows when i'm using it and it's annoying.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Sep 3, 2003)

there were two replies on your post! 
So? Does this shifting look like you have an existing safari-window and you open a new one?


----------



## Hydroglow (Sep 3, 2003)

Here i'll just post up a pic of what safari look like everytime I start up safari.


----------



## Hydroglow (Sep 3, 2003)

It always starts off a bit to the right and it doesn't fill the whole screen.


I'm running 1.0 v85


----------



## bobw (Sep 3, 2003)

Open Safari, set the window the way you want it then quit. Open Safari again and the window should be the way you just set it. Now open a second window and set that the way you want it, close it and open a new window and it should be the way you just set the second window. When you're using Safari and open another link, if it opens a popup or another window at a different size, then the next time you open a second window, it will open at the same size/location as the last window that was closed.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Sep 3, 2003)

Where is your dock? If your dock is on the left side (even if hidden), it always gonna leave that gap...


----------



## Hydroglow (Sep 3, 2003)

I've tried setting the window and closing it out and that didn't work. My dock is on the bottom.


----------



## Hydroglow (Sep 3, 2003)

Ok I just reinstalled Safari and it was working fine. I didn't have to adjust the window whatsoever. BUT! here's the strange part as soon as I opened another window it went back to be moving the window when I start up safari.


----------



## bobw (Sep 3, 2003)

Did you trash *com.apple.Safari.plist* before you reinstalled?


----------



## Hydroglow (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bobw _
> *Did you trash com.apple.Safari.plist before you reinstalled? *





Yes I did.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Sep 3, 2003)

hmmmm, does it just happen to safari or also to other apps? For example text-edit?


----------



## Hydroglow (Sep 3, 2003)

Just safari


----------



## elektro (Sep 3, 2003)

Maybe you search this ? I hope he helps you. YES!


----------



## Hydroglow (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elektro _
> *Maybe you search this ? I hope he helps you. YES! *





Nice one I downloaded saft because I coudn't find that other program. It seems to be working for right now hopefully it works all the damn time.


Thanks everyone for the help


----------



## Arden (Sep 4, 2003)

Well, I was going to say that you should make sure that the window representing the way you want windows to open when you launch Safari (i.e. the one in the upper left) is the topmost window before you quit, but it looks like you don't need to worry about it.


----------



## Hydroglow (Sep 25, 2003)

I found out what the problem is. If I made Safari a tad bit bigger then the screen Safari would start up a bit to the right which is annoying. Sooooo I found this hint on OSX hints just type in.........

defaults write com.apple.safari "NSWindow Frame BrowserWindowFrame" \
  '0 0 1024 685 0 0 1024 746'


That's for a 1024X685 screen if you have anything bigger/smaller then you have to mess around with the settings.


----------



## Lycander (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arden _
> *(That, and the speed of processing PHP and similar code, are the only things NS have over IE in my book.) *


I hate to nit pick, especially since this is almost a month old, but it is not the job of a web browser to processing "PHP and similar code." Similiar code implies JSP, ASP, PERL, etc. and they're all server side code, executed on the server. The output HTML is sent to the web browser so they all process the same thing.


----------

